# Yet ANOTHER question about AF pains during 2WW



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi All

I am sure this question has been asked many times but when referring to AF pains during 2WW are we talking about the real monty? I am having AF pains (started Day 10) but they are pains that I usually get when AF has already started and not the twinges I get when AF is just about to arrive. These are pains that wake me up. I am not due AF until Sat as I usually start exactly 15 days after ovulation so using the same logic to EC day (my test day is not until next tue however, which is 14 days after ET). So, considering it is 4 days before AF due I am concerned by the severity of these AF pains. 
The only difference is that with AF I usually have tender breasts but do not at this time. Hmmmm?

Has anyone had these awful pains regardless of outcome?

JacLawxxxxx


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Jaclaw

Can't answer your question but I'm on day 10 (after stimulated cycle and ovulation) and am having really bad AF pains too (they kinda come and go and leave me gasping)- don't normally get pains until day 2 of period. But I think AF is definitely on the way as breasts tender until yesterday. 
On my last IUI I had similarly bad cramps and spotting (didn't get AF for 3 weeks after) and doc kept getting me to do pregnancy tests as it is apparently possible to have cramps and come out with a BFP. 

Hope yr pains pass soon and you get a BFP. But if you are really worried and the pains get worse or are unbearable then you should definitely contact your clinic.

Good luck 

Liz xx


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hiya

I had AF pains starting on about day 10 and they were really bad.  It wasn't until after test date and my bfp that I sat down and suddenly thought that I don't normally get AF pains until after AF has started    Trust me to miss the only positive sign I had  

Hopefully these pains are a good sign for you too  

Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

I had AF pains on and off from about 8 dpt.  These were pretty much like my normal AF pains - low abdominal aches/cramps - except that they would last for a few hours and then disappear.  I was utterly convinced AF was on the way.

I do think that on an IVF/ICSI/stimulated IUI cycle in particular, all kind of aches and pains are quite normal and it's frustratingly hard to guess what they mean, if anything!


----------



## Polly71 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Jaclaw

I started with really bad AF pains on day 8 which were so bad I started to get quite worried.  I even had a couple of shows around day 10.

I'm still getting the odd pain/twinge and I got a BFP yesterday.

Stay positive honey (I know easier said than done) you really never know.

Polly
xx


----------



## Sophsmummy (Jul 2, 2004)

Jac
I had AF type pains on all 3 cycles, and am still having them now on and off, nearly two weeks after testing.  Take them as a positive sign  
Good luck


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Jac

Me too. I had pains that were identical to the AF pains I had every time I got a BFN and got a BFP this time so try not to assume the worst.

Good luck    

Heather


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi All

Thanks for all your comfort and advice.  And huge CONGRATS to all those with BFPs. So happy for you all!

Yes, will try to keep positive (in both sense of the word). Will let you know...and will not test early even though it is Day 11 as I know it'll read a negative at this stage and I need to chase that negativity away!

Now starting to feel a little sick so this is becoming less like early AF.....oh please let it not be!

Hoping and praying!

JacLawxxxxxxxx


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Meant to add a note to "lizziek" - hope you get your BFP too - your'e on Day 10 so must be testing around May 2 or 3. All luck and positive vibes for you for test day!

JacLawxxx


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey Jaclaw

Thanks for your positive vibes but AF arrived last night which is outrageously early and erm.. yep.. distressing too but am putting brave face on it as I have my parents visiting and I haven't quite got round to telling them about any of this yet (they don't even know we've been ttc!). Anyway, am now ready for round 3.

Will keep absolutely everything crossed for you on Tuesday. 

Take care 
Liz


----------



## Babyk (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi I am now on day 5 but day 3 and 4 I had the most awful AF pains in stomach and back in fact doubled up with it,  last night I went home had a lovely bath and lay on my bed all night reading and today I feel great no more pain just a little niggle now and again my boobs have swollen and are tender but that is quite normal for me.  I am now feeling quite    about things and after reading the voting thread that somebody told me to look at about AF pains during 2ww it really lifted me.

Good luck and          for everyone.

Karen x


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Dear Liz
Just read about your AF arriving. Am so sorry. Your positive approach is inspiring. I hope you get the BFP you deserve in the near future.
Today is Day 14 after EC so I chanced a test and it came back negative. 
Am not going to test again before blood test on Tue but it is not looking too good.
AF not arrived but think pessaries have delayed it, in anycase.

All best

JacLawx


----------



## Kagsy7 (Apr 22, 2006)

Jaclaw, 
I have been having what I thought were AF pains since around day 5 from ET and was convinced she was on her way, I mean  absoloutely convinced!!!  However, I have everything crossed for you, the reason being that I did a hpt yesterday and it was negative but had my "official" test today at the clinic and got a BFP!!! I am still in shock but this may well happen to you too.  Apparently if you inject "Pregynl" or another drug which I can't remember the name of, to stimulate ovulation before egg collection, it can cause false negatives as it stays in the system for 14 days:hence my negative yesterday......hence maybe yours today
GOod luck tomorrow and thanks to everyone for all their support
Kagsy


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

WOW Kagsy!!! That is fantastic ! Congratulations. Just read your post and it has cheered me up no end!

Tested negative today but official test tomorrow so reading about your experience has put a smile on my face. Whatever happens tomorrow I am thrilled you got your BFP!

Good luck for the next 8 months!

JacLaw xxx


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Jaclaw

Any news yet (I don't count your negative yesterday)? Am keeping all crossed for you.

Liz xxx


----------



## jaclaw (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Liz

Just posted as it was a BFN am afraid. Still shakey as , like you, I didn't count on yesterday's negative!

Going to have a drink, a bath, and tonnes of chocolate.

Thanks for all support.

JacLawx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I have been reading this post for a while now and I feel so negetive - sorry   I am 9dpt and for last 4 days or so I have really sore boobs and low like period pains, I am convinced it hasnt worked       My cycle buddies dont seem to be getting any symptons and I do, loads   Suppose I am just clutching at anything I can, this is the worst two weeks of my life   feel like constantly crying aswell

Jaclaw - I am so sorry for your BFN, my heart goes out to you  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh Cheesyb

It really is a horrible time and I'm sure that, like me, you've read all the posts about AF pains actually being a good sign (as are sore boobs) and then all the other ones that say they had those but then got a BFN. Everyone is different and no one really knows whether it's worked or hasn't worked or what symptoms you'll have for a BFP or a BFN. Try not to let it all get to you too much (almost impossible I know). Your body is full of artifical and natural hormones and so it's no surprise that you feel like crying all the time. I think most of us would curl up into little balls and spend the 2WW rocking backwards and forwards and sobbing if we could. Stay positive and look after yourself.

Liz xx


----------

